# cedega с ATIшными дровами работать нормально не будет :(

## Xm

вот к такому печальному выводу я пришел после 3-х вечеров\ночей копания факов и манов :Sad: 

в общем cedega 4.3.1, радеон 9500, Xorg 6.8.2...дрова атишные, стоят нормально, директ рендеринг присутствует....при попытке запустить что нибудь через cedega имеем черный экран и ПОЛНОСТЬЮ зависшую систему , спасает только кнопка резет  :Sad:  даже банальный диабло2 и тот не пускается  :Sad:  при переключении opengl-update xorg-x11 положение получше - дьяблу2 запустить удается, но что нибудь другое запустить тоже не удается - система хоть и не виснет но cedega без direct rendering не хочет пускать ничего 3Дшного  :Sad: 

----------

## rusxakep

Всем известный факт. CEDEGA/WINE нормально работают только через NVIDIA  :Smile: 

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> Всем известный факт. CEDEGA/WINE нормально работают только через NVIDIA

 

поковырялся с 9200 и emerge x11-drm - все работает на ура  :Smile: 

----------

## rusxakep

так 9200 у тебя или 9500?  :Smile: 

----------

## Xm

 *Quote:*   

> так 9200 у тебя или 9500?

 

и 9200 и 9500  :Smile:  одна на работе другая дома, переодически меняю местами  :Smile: 

пытался вчера запустить морровинд , а он требует 32-х битный цвет  :Sad: 

как обмануть ктонибудь знает?

----------

## ManJak

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Всем известный факт. CEDEGA/WINE нормально работают только через NVIDIA 

 

А как, тогда у меня на ноуте пашет?

9000 Mobile + цедежа?

Тормознутей - однозначно, но работает номано  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rusxakep

Давайте не будем мешать мух с котлетами. Я говорю о чипсете RV350 и выше. О тех, которые не поддерживаются открытыми дровами.  :Smile: 

ps: 9500 и up

----------

## Balancer

Запускал Unreal (старый) на Cedega на Radeon-9600 - всё ок работает, вроде. Без всяких хитростей. Просто emerge cedega и всё.

----------

## rusxakep

Ну у меня получилось запустить только цивилизацию 3  :Wink: 

Остальные падают при старте....

Конечно половина игрушек со старфорсом - из-за этого траблы - но остальные..... ну идут - но с очень громким бубном.....

У NV с этим на несколько порядков меньше проблем.

----------

## Xm

а кто нибуть знает решение проблемы при инсталяции игрухи, когда возникает ошибка регистрации библиотеки ? пытался вчера запустить Age Of Mythology. Titans.  :Sad: (

----------

## yalex2000

Всем привет!

У меня тоже поолблем с Cedega test 3d acceleration - Failed! 

Хотя драва от ATI встали нормально и OpenGL и Direct rendring работают только в путь, а вот тест Cedegи задолбал никак ни хочет понимать что в системе все ок   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Я смотрел что Cedega запускает "gl_test"  но эта хрень выдает совсем нете параметры

Ктонибудь знает как это лечиться???   :Sad: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Давайте не будем мешать мух с котлетами. Я говорю о чипсете RV350 и выше. О тех, которые не поддерживаются открытыми дровами. 

 

Вообще-то они поддерживаются.

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-2f5098616350345fc8b9d26888cb729d63303cf2

----------

